# 33 GTR TOP SECRET GT 500 spec. in the sunset



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi GTR members
Took the gtr and a freind of mine out yesterday, to take a few pics in the sunset, and like to share the result whit you

Hope you like them.. :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

really nice!

its changed so much since we shipped it out!

super cool though!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That is gorgeous, 'nuff said.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Thats the Cats Pyjamas....those wheels are absolutely phenomenal! What size and offset are they?


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi.
Its 9 1/2x19 offset 12 whit 265/30/19


----------



## b19bstgtr33 (Oct 12, 2005)

that is very nice indeed, love the rear undertray and the canards. beautiful


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

stunning pics
very tastey :thumbsup:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

could you give a front one picture with those front canard's?

car looks evil though,XENON's!!!! lol


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

That is as hard as nails stunning r33


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for nice comments guys... :thumbsup:


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

Great photoshoot of a stunning looking car. Congratulations.


----------



## 737-800 driver (Feb 23, 2009)

love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

sweet, loving the aero bits on it !


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow stunning car mate!


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

oh my gosh there sooooooo goood....


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

very very nice

one of the best white R33's about


----------



## SimonF27 (May 14, 2007)

WOW...

That is gorgeous.:flame::flame::flame:

The front (bonnet and aero) is absolutely the best.:clap:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

That looks great. Not a fan of the chrome sticker though.


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Love it.. The wheels are immense!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

That car seems like all HELL BROKE LOOSE!!!!Damn what a car...


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Fair play to you chap that is a superb creation. Awesome.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

That is sweet


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Awesome! :smokin:

What make are the sideskirts? (I'm guessing TS?)

Cheers.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A stunning Gtr:smokin:


Terje.


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks again guys .. I really appreciate the nice comments.. :bowdown1:


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Alex..
It is genuine nismo 400R skirts
Thank you for comment.


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Kadir said:


> Love it.. The wheels are immense!


Hi Kadir..
What can i say... yours too.. HE HE... :thumbsup:


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

bkvj said:


> That looks great. Not a fan of the chrome sticker though.


The sticker is a logo of my friend's company and will stay there,..
The least i can do, after everything he has done for me, and the GTR..


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

SimonF27 said:


> WOW...
> 
> That is gorgeous.:flame::flame::flame:
> 
> The front (bonnet and aero) is absolutely the best.:clap:



Also my favorite :thumbsup:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

One of the best R33 GTR's i've seen, nice motor!


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Really Great looking GTR... Im a touch bais owning a white 33 GTR myself, but who cares....lol..


----------



## Jay_GTR (Apr 22, 2009)

great hdr photos man! awesome 33 too!


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like an Animal!


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Excellent Pics :clap:


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

must be the hardest looking 33 i've ever seen, looks superb, well done! :bowdown1:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Looks sweet mate, a lot of common parts with my own car. :smokin:

Have you thought about adding the vortex generators?


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks guys .. I really appreciate the nice comments.. :bowdown1:




matt j said:


> Looks sweet mate, a lot of common parts with my own car. :smokin:
> 
> Have you thought about adding the vortex generators?


Hi matt..
No not really.. Why?

Is our own beautyful gtr running again?


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

gtr-r33 said:


> Sweet 33 mate, god the day i can insure a skyline gtr any model i will be the happy person alive  got another 3years before i could even stand a chance getting a quote tho... can i just ask what camera have you used/got to take those picture's as after a decent camera,
> 
> cheers mate


I think its a canon d1...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

nismo.gt500 said:


> Hi matt..
> No not really.. Why?
> 
> Is our own beautyful gtr running again?


They seem to 'fill' the rear better with the vortex generators, imho the diffuser looks a lot better with them that's all mate. Not saying yours needs them, just wondered if you'd thought of adding them.

Mine isn't running yet but hopefully, it's not too far away now - fingers crossed...


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Very nice 33 mate


----------



## gavoh (Apr 3, 2008)

Love it, hards as nails stance:thumbsup:


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Real tough mate,saw this a while ago,gave me ideas for mine thanks.

What is engine spec,i know you have RRR block but what else.cheers.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Beautiful pics, and beautiful car! Love the Stingrays!


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Really, really nice looking GTR, one of the best I have seen. But I think the graphics let the car down....looks kindda tachy.


----------



## oliver134 (Jan 20, 2008)

Graphics or not, i think it looks wicked!


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Mikster said:


> Really, really nice looking GTR, one of the best I have seen. But I think the graphics let the car down....looks kindda tachy.


Hi Mikster
As i wrote earlier
The sticker is a logo of my friend's company and will stay there,..
The least i can do, after everything he has done for me, and the GTR..
He rebuilt my engine and gearbox for free..


----------



## gtr-r33 (Feb 27, 2007)

nismo.gt500 said:


> Hi Mikster
> As i wrote earlier
> The sticker is a logo of my friend's company and will stay there,..
> The least i can do, after everything he has done for me, and the GTR..
> He rebuilt my engine and gearbox for free..


I personally think they set the car off, such a nice car mate !


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Fair enough, didnt realise it was advertising, looked like a GTR logo thing to me 

Was it a complete engine and box overhaul then? 



nismo.gt500 said:


> Hi Mikster
> As i wrote earlier
> The sticker is a logo of my friend's company and will stay there,..
> The least i can do, after everything he has done for me, and the GTR..
> He rebuilt my engine and gearbox for free..


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Mikster said:


> Fair enough, didnt realise it was advertising, looked like a GTR logo thing to me
> 
> Was it a complete engine and box overhaul then?


Yes it was--
Had a fuel pressure failure,and burned piston nr.6 while I drove slowly on the highway, happend after a trackday where it probably had happened if I had run 1 more lap..
The engine was rebored and got 6 fresh Tomei pistons, and it ran like a champ again..
Then i broke the 3 and 4 gear shifter in the gearbox at a 1/4 mile race in june.


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

I am not a r33 fan, but WOW. You have done a great job. Truly outstanding and tasteful, keep up the good work!


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice photos mate...cheers


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

thats probably one of the very very very few graphics i liked on a car


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

excellent pics there mate , mint motor


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

nismo.gt500 said:


>


Sweet shot right here!!... 

Canards or air-brakes, can't tell :chuckle: lol Looks tough as nails dude, very j-spec... Top work! 

I had decided on no bigger than 18s on my 33... but god yeah... those 19s look SEX! :thumbsup:


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Damn this car is pure sex....









P.S would you be offended if i pinch some of your styling ideas for my next R33:bowdown1:
Is the front splitter a carbon one painted except for the corners? which splitter is it never seen that before looks lush...


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Its an Abflug splitter, think it is Carbon, but Abflug does not sell it on their site in carbon, but if you ask them they can make it, if you have the money hehe.

The corners are part of the splitter, just not painted.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

cheers fella:thumbsup:


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

DazGTR said:


> cheers fella:thumbsup:


Hi DazGTR
Sorry for the late reply :chairshot

As iceager wrote its an abflug carbon front diffuser, the same as on c`s old insane beautiful 33gtr.
Its just painted,exept the corners..



















They sell it from their website,but i am sure newera can help you..

Just pinch what ever you want,regarding styling ideas :thumbsup:

Torben


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

New driving pics from the inside..



















Enjoy!!!opcorn:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

A truly awesome car but one thing spoils it for me; I just hate gauges everywhere, sorry dude. :shy:
The exterior is fantastic though, deffo my cup-of-tea! :thumbsup:


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

beautiful pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MiksuK (Aug 5, 2008)

That is just beautiful! One of the best looking - if not THE best R33 I've ever seen.

I'm curious about the rear diffuser. Who makes/sells it? I really want something like that for my car.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Loving the rear diffuser got any more better pics of it?


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

damn that looks good inside:bowdown1:


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow, this is a real fine car. If you ever want to get loose of those wheels, contact me please :chuckle: Maybe we can switch with mij Volk GT-S models 

What meters are those above your clock?

The pictures in your first post are really lovely, just like the car.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

saw the car yesterday...stunning.. the finish is superb and the carbon parts are superb quality..


----------



## spainr33 (Dec 13, 2008)

Thats a truely stunning car :bowdown1: just one question what sideskirts are they??


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

genuine nismo 400r skirts.. and believe me the car is even better in the flesh..


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Beautiful car! The dash and centre consule surround, did you paint it gloss black or did you buy a replacement? 

Maked the dash look so much better!!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks fantastic Torben. I'm sure people would like to see the engine and interior - please post some shots sometime.

This was a special car when we supplied it years ago, but it's come a looooong way since - definitely one to watch! :thumbsup:


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

looks awesome


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

That's nice


----------



## ohms777 (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

Best looking skyline i've ever seen, DAMN!!!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice cracking pics!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I think a meet is in order.. when will it be.... and where.... perhaps Bjørn with the rust monster can arrange something


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Happy New year to all.. :wavey:

Just watched my own thread through, and somehow the interior pics i have uploaded are gone, i dont know how, but here they are again..


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Damn!!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

really pleased you still have this since we exported 

nice to see a customer still enjoying the car


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Matty..
I can still enjoy this, because you and miguel-newera keep me updated with insane parts..


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Just love the Dashboard pictures :bowdown1:


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

^ amazing pictures and nice car


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

nismo.gt500 said:


> Thanks Matty..
> I can still enjoy this, because you and miguel-newera keep me updated with insane parts..


...makes me wish there was a little cover for the boot's lock with "INSANE" insignia. Would suit this GT-R


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Stunning 33:bowdown1:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

perhaps a trip to Sindal in a few months could be on the cards?, sadly they don't do a ' show' as such, you pay to enter then unlimited runs up the track. I'm not into it anymore, the 1/4 mle that is, I just park up and pleasure the spectators with her perfectness.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

on second thoughts, parked up next to yours mine might look a bit shabby...hmmmm


----------



## DDDDD (Feb 16, 2009)

do you have lowered springs?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Torben, new TS parts will look trick ;-)


----------



## saltyno1 (Sep 12, 2010)

great lookin 33 love the pics


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

DDDDD said:


> do you have lowered springs?


DDDDD its a Top Secret car, and they use
Aragosta coilovers valved with Top Secret's own damping settings for street use, in combination with Swift springs, mated specifically for Top Secret's settings. :bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

actually, please don't park next to mine at any meet. :chuckle:


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

cleethorpes said:


> actually, please don't park next to mine at any meet. :chuckle:


Mission impossible....:smokin: 
i will hunt you down and park my car next to you, anywhere you are...LOOOOL !!


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

hi those pictures are brilliant so clear what camera is it you use?


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Miguel - Newera said:


> ...makes me wish there was a little cover for the boot's lock with "INSANE" insignia. Would suit this GT-R


I think you have given me an idea for a challenge there miguel..

Have a friend who can probably make such in aluminum..


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

gtr-loz said:


> hi those pictures are brilliant so clear what camera is it you use?


I actually dont know..
Its a freind of mine who took the pictures, 1 year ago.
But he´s been taken pictures for many years so i dont think its a cheap one..

He actually took these back in 2004 in racing festival copenhagen...
Just a stunning 34gtr driven by my freind, former F1 driver niklas kiesa..
I was lucky enough to get some rounds with him in that car wich was my first time in a GTR..


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

nismo.gt500 said:


> I think you have given me an idea for a challenge there miguel..
> 
> Have a friend who can probably make such in aluminum..


Cool...! It's all in the detail


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

nismo.gt500 said:


> I actually dont know..
> Its a freind of mine who took the pictures, 1 year ago.
> But he´s been taken pictures for many years so i dont think its a cheap one..
> 
> ...



That is Shin Inoue's, (Prospec), car, he must have lent it to Niklas as I am sure he still owned it in '04.


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

loving the pics mate your car look's awesome a true head turner. you done anything recently to it?


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

selling it?


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

awww gutted bro im sorry to here it good luck with the sale m8 hope you get what you want for it.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

That car is one of the nicest and best modded R33´s out there...:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

spikem603 said:


> selling it?


HELL NO!!
Just spent a small fortune on getting the last things just perfect..


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> That car is one of the nicest and best modded R33´s out there...:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


Thanks EvolutionVI
Have so say the same about your 35gtr.. :bowdown1:
How is that new engine running?


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

nismoboy said:


> loving the pics mate your car look's awesome a true head turner. you done anything recently to it?


just some small things 

New Auto select devil carbon rearwing
New Key`s semicone steeringwheel/white nismo duracone gearknob
New 34 diffs 3,54 ratio from Ludders
New 34 carbonetichs triple plate carbon clutch
Refurbished 34 getrag 6 speed box
Refurbished rear subframe (powdercoated black)
All nismo suspension arm powdercoated silver again
New rear hicas inner arms/ ball joints/ wheel bearings
New propshaft hanger bearing/ prop shaft balanced.

At the moment im working on the front subframe, only new powdercoat on this and new steering ball joints.
and then the 33 gtr Achilles heel, rusty suspension turrets, its just started.
but want to get that done before its being a problem, so before long, fresh paint in the enginebay, and some nice Top secret bits, just ordered from Newera..


----------



## JamesCB (Dec 1, 2010)

What Camera/Lens were you using? Gorgeous car btw!


----------



## Taxi R34 (Sep 12, 2010)

What a nice R33 you have there :thumbsup:!!
I always saw ur avatar,but damn...Supernice gtr!!


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi all..
Car sold back in september, got an offer i could not say no too..
Many off these cars will not sell for half the price, so i sadly said goodbye to my belowed gtr. :bawling:
Still i took the crown juvel, winning Denmark's fastest car, in the street legal class, with the price off 1200£ on my bank account..








Thank you to Newera for selling me that superb 33gtr.. :thumbsup:

Now its time to build a big spech Audi TT mk2.. 
Starting out with this
















Will offcourse still look at all the stunning gtr's on this site, and maybe be back in a gtr some day..

Cheers all :thumbsup:


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

What a shame.. Your GTR was stunning hope you have as much fun with the TT :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

That Micra in the background looks quite serious!


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Cool Micra...


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

hi mate

what rear diffuser is on the gtr


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Your welcome

Glad you enjoyed your newera 33


Diffuser is genuine TS


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

matty32 said:


> Your welcome
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your newera 33
> 
> ...



Thank you Matty :thumbsup:

I still would have enjoyed it, if it wasent for the 44k £ i was payed to let her go.. 
Its just shows that it pays off buying a well made high quality GTR..:bowdown1::bowdown1:
The car is now in a friends garage along with the Kismo 34 gtr, only 15 km. from my home so can still go and enjoy the sound off the RB26..


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

44k and hes still your friend?!!! Now thats impressive


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

£44k wow, that makes me feel great about mine, and it's had to have the strut tops done, Deffo keeping mine, it could be worth a bomb in the future:smokin:


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Mikster said:


> 44k and hes still your friend?!!! Now thats impressive


Yes still my freind, :squintdan and he is ++ happy with the car.
You could ask him, username is skyline2 
Maybe i should say, that 11k £ is danish registration tax.
Remove that and the cars uk price is 33k £


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

goghat said:


> £44k wow, that makes me feel great about mine, and it's had to have the strut tops done, Deffo keeping mine, it could be worth a bomb in the future:smokin:


The suspension turrets was in a+ condition, all paint was removed on them, new sealer applyed before enginebay was painted again..

You should feel great about your car. :smokin:


----------



## skylineman34 (Dec 14, 2012)

this is stunning!


----------

